# noob layout...



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

ive just started in ho scale trains and thought i would share some pics.

its never finished....lol


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Very impressive.. the weathering adds a new dimension to the layout.

Nice work.


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you...i just wish i had more room to go bigger with the layout.

thanks again....mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tworail said:


> ...the weathering adds a new dimension to the layout.


Definitely! Very nice detailing. Airbrush work? Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice layout and good pic's


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks TJ....its been lots of fun trying out the airbrush. its been a long time since ive used it lol. most is airbrush and some is tamiya weather master sets.


thanks again...mike


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks ho/ttothemoss....glad you guys like it.


mike


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi got, 

Your layout is really cool because it has lots of industry in it. :thumbsup:
I especially like your steel mill. Do you know the name of the kit?

Greg


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you greg...the steel mill is a walthers blast furnace kit i got on ebay. pricey but its a really large kit with over 400 parts. they have a comlete steel mill line but you would need a very large space for all of it.

check out ebay in ho scale under the name blast furnace

thanks again...mike


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

some more photos...i did a little weathering to the power plant. i will paint the trim work next to brake up the colors some.

mike


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

if i ever get the chance to drive 1800 or so miles i will gladly pay you to weather my fleet ,lol.

*the weathering is surreal*

is there any other way than an airbrush? i really need to weather some things, but have no idea where to start.


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey swiggy...thanks, the best stuff i have found thats user friendly is tamiya weather master sets. you apply it with the foam pad or brush. whats cool about it is if you dont like the way it comes out just use some windex to take it off. other than that i like to use tamiya paints cause they are easy to use and clean up. 

check the pics of the rolling stock ive done with just tamiya weather master sets. 

colors i use are... 

light sand
mud
flat earth
smoke
burnt sienna
rust
modelmasters exhaust
desert tan

hope this helps and thanks again....mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Got,

Great tips. Excellent results. :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks tj....i go back and forth with weathering. some times i use way to much and some times to little. pics and books help to for weathering and most important just have fun with it.


thanks again....mike


----------



## livefreeordie (Aug 2, 2010)

Its looking great, I wish I had the room you have to work with, and you wish you had more. 

Keep up the good work, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

better than mine 0.0


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks guys...i some times wish i went N scale for a larger looking layout but im happy for now. i do want to make it a L shape with a add on to my 4x8 foot table. give the main line more of a run.

thanks again...mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good!

Hmmmm, another Bethlehem Steel fan.:thumbsup:


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks...my dad worked for beth when they had a ship yard in sanpedro CA.
i love the look of old steel mills and had to have it.

thansk again...mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gotboost59 said:


> thanks...my dad worked for beth when they had a ship yard in sanpedro CA.
> i love the look of old steel mills and had to have it.
> 
> thansk again...mike



 http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3435


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

now thats cool big ed...need to find some diesels and cars like that.

thanks again...mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gotboost59 said:


> now thats cool big ed...need to find some diesels and cars like that.
> 
> thanks again...mike


http://www.internettrains.com/merch...en=PROD&Product_Code=BAC-85205&Category_Code=

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...ct_Code=MAN-393006&Category_Code=PDSLCDESU35S


http://factorydirecttrains.com/PROTO2000920-48403PhiladelphiaBethlehemandNewEngland43BethlehemS.aspx

these are nice.:thumbsup:

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/932-3143

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/932-3144

another,
http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/T...range_low=&range_high=&search=bethlehem steel


some of mine are custom painted by someone in Pa who sells on e bay. but mine are O. he does do some HO Bethlehem steel sometimes.

here is one from him.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Athearn-NW-2-En...974015?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35a534e5bf

he's got a tyco crane work train Bethlehem steel.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Crane-Work...236715?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35aa49e72b

There's a few I know there's more.


check out this guy's Bethlehem steel site,:thumbsup:

http://steelmanjules.home.comcast.net/~steelmanjules/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some pictures (though bad) it was raining, Bethlehem Steel Sparrows Point, MD
It used to be ship building.

All you see in the fuzzy picture is the plant and that is only half of it.
I still have to get some better shots but everytime I go down there it's raining!


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3252


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the links big ed. i will soon have to get some beth diesel's and cars.
love the look of the link you sent me of the diesel on ebay.

thanks again...mike


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

big ed said:


> Some pictures (though bad) it was raining, Bethlehem Steel Sparrows Point, MD
> It used to be ship building.
> 
> All you see in the fuzzy picture is the plant and that is only half of it.
> ...


love the pics...wish we had steel mills around here. never really looked though. ah truck driveing....i miss those days.

thanks again...mike


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Mike,

Sending you a PM on the other forum about my N scale stuff

Matt


----------

